# Yellow skin around mouth - really noticeable



## Wugmama (Feb 10, 2005)

I noticed last night in the bathtub that my dd, age 7, has yellowing skin around her mouth. Over the weekend we were at a park and she picked a dadelion and rubbed it on the palm of her hand until it turned yellow. That isn't what happened to her mouth, but it looked kind of similar. Or if you were to take some yellow powder and brush it around her mouth, that is how it would look.

She has a myriad of other minor health problems, including asthma for which she is on daily inhaled steroids. She has also been diagnosed as FTT. She has a poor appetite and chronic constipation and frequent stomach aches. She was on a multi, but about 2 months ago told me they give her a stomach ache so she hasn't had them since.

Any ideas?

TIA,
Tracy


----------



## FrannieP (Sep 11, 2007)

Does she have any skin discoloration in any other crease of her skin anywhere?
This is sometimes seen in adrenal disorders like Addison's.

What is FFT?

fp


----------



## Wugmama (Feb 10, 2005)

FTT is failure to thrive.

I'm going to check for other areas of yellow but I don't think so. It isn't really in a crease at all, it is a wide ring around her mouth.

I just got off the phone with a nurse at the family practice clinic (did I mention we trust western practitioners about as far as we can throw them?) and one cause they mentioned was eating carrots. She did have large servings of carrots last night and the night before. There were really nice juicy organic carrots which I steamed. But still, should a healthy person's skin turn like that from carrots two nights in a row?









~Tracy


----------



## FrannieP (Sep 11, 2007)

Quote:

FTT is failure to thrive.
Thanks!









Does the discoloration look like this?

If so, maybe read the reply his question.
Has she been tested for anemia?

fp


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

I was going to ask about carrots. My kiddo got yellow around his mouth once from eating carrots (in a messy way). He was five, not two, so I think it's possible an older child could get a carrot stain.

How is her energy?

What types of tests has she had to find the cause of the issues--have things been ruled out?


----------



## Wugmama (Feb 10, 2005)

Yes, hers looks very much like the photo but not quite as dark.

In general she does not seem like a healthy kid. She was into the ER a few months ago when she had a flu-like illness. She slept on the couch all day, and by the evening I noticed her vein in her neck pulsing like crazy so took her pulse - it was like 110 or something crazy, so my dh took her in. If I remember correctly there was no vomiting, just fever and body aches and respiratory stuff, but she was very dehydrated (yes I know, mother of the year, let her languish on the couch in front of my very eyes all day) and needed IV fluids and her labs were way off.

She had two bowel impactions, one in Dec one in Feb. In Feb I took her into the docs for feeling dizzy and light headed for 3 or 4 days in a row, no other symptoms, so they redrew her labs (I guess we were supposed to have taken her back for follow up a week after the ER visit but Dad took her and didn't communicate that to me and I never thought about it) and her labs were fine in Feb. Not sure what all they tested for, but know thyroid was one thing.

Right now her energy seems fine.

She was just tested 2 weeks ago for food allergies, nothing popped. I still suspect food sensitivities though.

My dh is making an appt for her. Can't wait to take her to yet another MD - they've been oh so helpful. We were seeing a Chinese Medicine doc who helped my now 19 month old, and I took this dd to her as well, but my dd won't take hardly any of the supps that woman recommended, and now she is on a 1 yr sabbatical.


----------



## ChristSavesAll (Mar 27, 2008)

Common cause could be thyroid imbalance, mostly commonly hypothyroid (or low function). Thyroid hormone assists in processing beta carotene into Vitamin A, so the yellow could be beta carotene buildup. This might also cause some acne-like bumps on the back of your arms.

http://www.medhelp.org/posts/Undiagn...se/show/200825


----------



## deditus (Feb 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristSavesAll* 
Common cause could be thyroid imbalance, mostly commonly hypothyroid (or low function). Thyroid hormone assists in processing beta carotene into Vitamin A, so the yellow could be beta carotene buildup. This might also cause some acne-like bumps on the back of your arms.

http://www.medhelp.org/posts/Undiagn...se/show/200825

Yep - this.

Tracy, I will pm you our ped's name, she's at HCMC. I like her, although she was not concerned that my dd's TSH was 3.21, and I am concerned. I know it is from nutritional deficiencies I passed on to dd, though, so that is what we are working on. Did you try going gf with your dd1 yet?

This mom from the Enzymesandautism yahoo group has a website with some info regarding this topic:

http://www.danasview.net/varupdt.htm

Quote:

The body needs zinc, vitamin C, and thyroid hormone to convert beta carotene into vitamin A.


----------



## deditus (Feb 22, 2006)

Whoops - I just noticed that this post is a bit old. I'll still pm ya!


----------



## ChristSavesAll (Mar 27, 2008)

BTW iodine deficiency is the cause of thyroid problems... check out my story my cure for more info..


----------

